

Users flee WhatsApp to Telegram after Facebook buyout, take networks with them - micahgoulart
http://www.forbes.com/sites/terokuittinen/2014/02/25/telegram-facebook-hate-and-blackberrys-new-prospects/

======
zoowar
I've heard a rumor that telegram was developed by the creator of vkontakre,
the russian facebook clone.

~~~
tinfoilhat
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/27/meet-telegram-a-secure-
mess...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/27/meet-telegram-a-secure-messaging-
app-from-the-founders-of-vk-russias-largest-social-network/)

